# CSS, JS, JPEG Odner



## MQue (9. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich habs bei meinen WebApplikationen bis jetzt immer so gehalten, das ich mir z.B.: einen Ordner styles erzeugt habe unter der Ordnerstruktur Projektordner/web/styles.
Jetzt frage ich mich aber, ob das ok ist, da ich gelesen habe, dass der Client Dateien/Verzeichnisse, die unter META-INF oder WEB-INF liegen, nicht sehen kann.

Wo geht ihr diese Dateien für js, css, jpeg usw. hin?

lg


----------



## ARadauer (9. Sep 2009)

ist ok, solange sie nicht im web-inf oder meta-inf sind..


----------



## MQue (9. Sep 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> ist ok, solange sie nicht im web-inf oder meta-inf sind..



Wieso eigentlich nicht da hinein? Funktionieren würde es aber!?


----------



## mvitz (9. Sep 2009)

Nein. Wenn es in WEB-INF oder META-INF liegt ist es vom Client nicht erreichbar. Client ist in diesem Falle aber der Browser und der muss nunmal die CSS, JS oder Bilddatei laden können, kann dies aber nicht --> funktioniert nicht.


----------



## rider (10. Sep 2009)

Hallo, 
du kannst JSP, XHTML - Seiten in WEB-INF hinlegen
zB kannst du einen Unterordner "Layout" machen. 
Dort liegen die Seiten für das Menü, Header, Footer und Context....
Auch die index.xhtml kannst du in diesem Ordner anlegen.

Habe ich auch so gemacht - geht einwandfrei.


----------



## ARadauer (10. Sep 2009)

rider hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> du kannst JSP, XHTML - Seiten in WEB-INF hinlegen
> zB kannst du einen Unterordner "Layout" machen.
> Dort liegen die Seiten für das Menü, Header, Footer und Context....
> ...



kann ich mir echt nicht vorstellen... benutzt du einen Tomcat?

Dann könnte ja jeder meine compilierten Klassen, libs und deployment descriptoren sehen.....

nein habs gerade probiert, geht nicht!


----------



## rider (10. Sep 2009)

Ja, benutze einen Tomcat!
Bei mir geht´s.
Vielleicht aus dem Grund, dass der META-INF und der WEB-INF - Ordner unter:

WebContext   -> META-INF 
                   -> WEB-INF

liegt?


----------



## maki (10. Sep 2009)

Wie bereits gesagt, alles was unter WEB-INF liegt ist vom CLient aus nicht erreichbar, per Spezifikation(= ISSO).

Seine JSPs/Facelets kann  man natürlich unter WEB-INF ablegen, da der Client diese ja nicht direkt erreichen muss, sondern der Controller, und der darf das 
Die index.html darf man da natürlich nicht ablegen 
Ob die index.xhtml da liegen darf? Kommt darauf an, jedenfalls darf der Client nicht direkt darauf zugreifen.


----------

